# Bike shorts and male parts



## Dr. Koko (Jun 23, 2015)

I've always worn my bike shorts commando style, skin to chamois, so to speak, but ever since my vasectomy a few years ago, my boys seem to get slapped around a bit more. Makes sense, they don't really have anything to hang on to. Needless to say, this isn't really comfortable sometimes. Anyone else experience this and have a solution? I've thought about tighty wighties but I would think they would get all sweaty and that sounds terrible. 

Sorry if this made anyone squeemish. If you're considering a vasectomy and worried about biking, you shouldn't be! It's a great decision! (okay, that's all, thanks).


----------



## Bentwrench (Apr 27, 2015)

Boxer briefs.
Not as much support as tighty whiteys but more than traditional boxers and they don't bunch up or pinch.


----------



## MHJ1 (Mar 19, 2015)

You could try a banana hammock lol


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

I've had a vasectomy and felt zero difference. I'm not sure what you mean by "nothing to hang on to." The tube they cut is not a "load bearing" support in any way shape or form. There's enough slack in there for the to pull it out, cut it, and put it back in. It certainly wasn't doing anything to keep things from moving around.

I'm not a doctor so take that for what it's worth.


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

when you say "bike shorts" do you mean mtb shorts, with a built in liner, or do you mean lycra cycling shorts?

Either way, the liner or the lycra is probably too big for you. You want that to be skin tight, so there's no room for your junk to move around. Buy a better fitting liner or lycra shorts.


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

What the last 2 guys said. The lycra and chamois should fit way tighter than any underwear I've ever worn. Once on, there should be no sliding around.

And if your vas deferens was restricting movement of the boys, you had some unique anatomical issues going on. The snipping made zero difference for me ...


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

If you are wearing lycra and are still having problems, I don't know...women's shorts?


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Here you go.


----------



## Aaen (Sep 22, 2012)

You could always wear a jock strap underneath, but it shouldn't be necessary with the lycra shorts. Your probably just being hyper aware of your balls now since you got them clipped.

However, I'm fairly certain many of us would much prefer to see you use Travis's solution. This way you would get the support, but more importantly you would entertain your buddies when you ripped off the tape at the end of the day. On the flip side it would also serve to keep the balls cleaned up for the significant other which I'm sure they would appreciate. 

Yup go with option 2, use the tape!!




Regards

Steve 

I suffer from fat finger syndrome and a tiny keyboard on an iPhone. So I apologize for the typos and misspellings.


----------



## Nuke64 (Jan 29, 2015)

I always thought bike shorts are meant to be worn commando. 

I'd avoid anything made of cotton.


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

I agree that I think you just need better fitting shorts. I have also had the cord cut on my boys and there is no difference as far as how things hang. Hope they cut the right cables…

I advise against wearing any underwear between the boys and the chamois. Here is why: it’s the little seams in your underwear or pants that create the wear points that result in abrasions and rawness over time. Chamois’ are seam-free, in addition to providing a little more padding. Not a big deal on shorter rides or just commuting. But go out for a long ride and I think you will be sorry you didn’t go commando. I suppose there are underwears out there with a gusseted crotch, but personally I don't want cotton down there for riding. All that sweat just gets absorbed into the material and it all contributes to rawness and discomfort.

Lycra and spandex do stretch out over time. These shorts should be pretty skin tight to keep everything where it needs to be. You might also consider bibs. Like an old man wearing suspenders, they really keep your pants up and your junk in place. They are a pain when you need to take a leak, but it’s the price you pay for comfort.


----------



## Dr. Koko (Jun 23, 2015)

Great suggestions everyone, thanks!
My road shorts are tight and not an issue. It's the mountain bike shorts with the built in liners that are sometimes a problem but its probably because they are loose. I'll try the bananna hammock with tape and in the meantime, enroll in some research studies on my anatomy.


----------



## Joss002 (Sep 22, 2014)

Take a look at the On-One Performance Fit Under Shorts Without Pad.I use these for all off the bike active stuff and they are great,support without restriction,they breathe great too and thiner than lycra,cant see them being a problem under padded liners and pretty cheap at the minute,not sure how much shipping and taxes would add to the price though if youre outside the UK.
I think any baselayer underwear would work as they are meant to be close fitting.

On-One Performance Fit Under Shorts Without Pad | On - One


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

A few sharp blows should induce enough swelling to make a snug fit.


----------



## Dr. Koko (Jun 23, 2015)

Travis, that's exactly my issue. A couple of bumps while descending, hopping on and off the saddle, and the uphills are like the inner tube squeezing out of a blown sidewall. Sorry for the image. Thank goodness for Advil.


----------



## peter.thedrake (Aug 6, 2009)

Dr. Koko said:


> inner tube squeezing out of a blown sidewall


What you are describing is a hernia. Go see a doctor.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

KevinGT said:


> The tube they cut is not a "load bearing" support in any way shape or form.


for some odd reason, I found this hillarious.


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

I 2nd the boxer briefs suggestion. Unless you need the padding in a chamois dump them altogether and go with a good set of active/sport/mesh boxer briefs.


----------



## Spec44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Or, you could cut the loose fitting liner out of the baggies and wear you road tights under them. That's essentially what I do, except i bought a liner since I didn't already have road tights.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Baggies with the liners sewn in sucks. They are never as supportive as separate liners and baggies.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

I hate to be a snob, but I have to say this:

If you're wearing any product from Fox, TLD, etc., and complaining about the lack of comfort, well, you get what you pay for. Hot garbage from people that don't know much about pedalling bikes. 

Their shorts themselves are fine (I love my Fox Ranger shorts), but get yourself a pair of GOOD bib shorts to wear under them. Castelli, Endura, Louis Garneau, Assos, Pearl Izumi, etc.


----------



## l'oiseau (May 5, 2015)

I wear bike shorts under loose convertible zip pants. Seems to work for me.

I'd say if anything the tight bike shorts are uncomfortably tight on my boys. I don't notice when I'm riding, but I don't keep them on long afterwards.

And yeah, OP may have a serious injury, not an issue with bike shorts...


----------



## RoadTire (Jan 6, 2014)

Yep, see a doctor or 2 until you are sure no injuries or unforeseen issues.

Get snug fitting lycra shorts, not padding, of any brand. Stretchy, thin, supportive, or a jockstrap.

If you spend much time in the saddle, get thin, lightly padded, "boxer" bike shorts from REI. Inexpensive and comfortable under any shorts without support.

There. I think I agreed with everybody.


----------



## Dr. Koko (Jun 23, 2015)

peter.thedrake said:


> What you are describing is a hernia. Go see a doctor.


thanks for the concern! definitely not a hernia, had an appt with the snip snip doc a couple moths ago to check in about it. its more bumping related, and i'm being hyper sensitive - the imagery was kinda for humor!

i'll try riding with my road shorts under some baggies and see how that goes. thanks for the suggestions everyone


----------



## J-Flo (Apr 23, 2012)

The chamois should be skin tight, nothing underneath it except you. It should not move. You should not wear underwear under the chamois, that is a recipe for saddle sores or discomfort. 

I second what Le Duke said. Most good bike shorts that "come with a chamois," the chamois is almost always crap, and you get what you pay for. I am most comfortable when wearing either bibshorts (Capo) or an Endura undershort/chamois beneath my baggies. For a race, just the bibshorts. No chance of them getting me stuck to my seat.


----------



## Nuke64 (Jan 29, 2015)

J-Flo said:


> I am most comfortable when wearing either bibshorts (Capo) or an Endura undershort/chamois beneath my baggies.


I don't get that. Buying (assuming) specific shorts for mounting biking (baggies with "chamois") for $50-$100 and then wearing $100 bib under them. I get the bib, but why not some cheap athletic shorts over them.


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

Nuke64 said:


> I don't get that. Buying (assuming) specific shorts for mounting biking (baggies with "chamois") for $50-$100 and then wearing $100 bib under them. I get the bib, but why not some cheap athletic shorts over them.


because he already bought the mtb specific shorts???.... cut out the crappy, loose, liner. that's what I did. it only took me 2 pairs of mtb baggies to figure it out.

You are right of course. It's way better to buy a good bib, and wear whatever shorts over it.... just have to make sure the over-shorts are cut high in the crotch. I prefer my cheap, rip-stop nylon, cargo/hiking shorts bought from Academy ($15), over my 2 pairs of Fox mtb shorts. Material is lighter, more breathable, and cut well for the bike.

PS. I'm digging my PI Liner bibs, if anyone is looking for something thinner than roadie bibs (cannot be worn without shorts over )


----------



## Kajjal (Dec 14, 2013)

I just wear roadie bib shorts now, more comfortable and cooler. Big flappy mountain bike shorts now just irritate me.


----------



## J-Flo (Apr 23, 2012)

I usually wear bibshorts only. They are cooler and feel best. Absolutely zero protection though. I wear shorts over them on rides where I think it will be a little gnarlier and/or I will have knee pads on. And sometimes when with a crew where they all wear baggies.

@Nuke64, note many of the good mountain bike-specific shorts don't come with a chamois. I am thinking Endura and Sombrio. These tend to fit better and have better placed pockets for riding than regular athletic shorts. I also have a good pair of the latter with a gusseted crotch that I like to use though. Main issue is they can't be too baggy in the crotch.


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

KevinGT said:


> I've had a vasectomy and felt zero difference. I'm not sure what you mean by "nothing to hang on to." The tube they cut is not a "load bearing" support in any way shape or form. There's enough slack in there for the to pull it out, cut it, and put it back in. It certainly wasn't doing anything to keep things from moving around.
> 
> I'm not a doctor so take that for what it's worth.


Agreed and wouldn't Dr KOKO be getting more of a slapping around than his neighbours anyway?


----------



## Roy Miller (Sep 19, 2007)

*100 mile shorts*

Buy good road shorts. They usually cost about $1 per mile. If you want to wear your shorts for a 100 mile road bike ride, spend $100 on the shorts.
Next year buy another pair of 100 mile shorts and use the old 100 mile shorts under your mtb baggies. Always wear the baggies to protect the $100 shorts.
You don't want to shred them in a fall. Your boys and your butt will thank you for this wise investment.
Some people call the road shorts "Grape Smugglers"


----------

